# Broere and Panocean tankers



## Eres (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello

I have a strange question to you all My father was the oldes captain of the Broere fleet you all know I think. HE was master on the firdst tanker the elizabeth B later sold to the UK and renamed Azurity (everard) My father died in 1995 He retired in 1972 after 23 years sailing for Broere.

Myself I have been at sea also sailing for Nedlloyd 5 years I would like to build up a collection of Broere ships as from the beginning untill now even with ex and new names (sold) The Broere ships were very known at Teesport/Billingham and Grangemouth 

What about Panocean. They (Broere) had a lot of competition and sonmething it was only mintues to be first of the Panocean ships Like PAss of Dalveen, Pass of Glenglunny etc etc. But also the Shell/BP Mex fleet I will much appreciated when somebody is able to help me with photo's 

I hope that you will contact me

Thanks and regards

Wim


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello Wim -
My good friend Wil van den Boogaart was Master of Elizabeth B in 1958 1959..
during that time he made a voyage around the world...his wife Emmy and four years old son Gerald sailed with him.
He lived in Dordrecht - but sadly he died 14 years ago.
Regards Stan


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Eres said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a strange question to you all My father was the oldes captain of the Broere fleet you all know I think. HE was master on the firdst tanker the elizabeth B later sold to the UK and renamed Azurity (everard) My father died in 1995 He retired in 1972 after 23 years sailing for Broere.
> 
> ...


The fleet of Shell Mex BP is detailed and well illustrated in the book BP Tankers - A Group History by Harvey and Solly


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

Eres said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a strange question to you all My father was the oldes captain of the Broere fleet you all know I think. HE was master on the firdst tanker the elizabeth B later sold to the UK and renamed Azurity (everard) My father died in 1995 He retired in 1972 after 23 years sailing for Broere.


I would have known your father but you did not give your name. I had been a Tees pilot for 5 years before he retired, and as a junior pilot did over 100 "Acts of Pilotage" on Broeres before 1973.

Regards, Tony


----------

